# bus service



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Please can anyone help with this, I will be living on the torrox beach club, now I will have to use the bus service to get to nerja or torre del mar where I have to go for my Nie, while this is a simple task to some, as a new person living there its not so simple. I dont even know which way to go, or what side of the road to stand on and how far it is to torre del mar. Also how far to the aldi is it from there. 

if anyone can help it will be one less thing I have to worry about.


regards Carolle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I PMd you the answer to the Aldi supermarket!! It is 2.1 kms. Torre is a bus trip for sure but as I said before I don't know where the bus stops are. The bus service here is very good, very cheap and very reliable. Try this link for the online bus timetable: http://www.alsa.es/portal/site/Alsa/

Torre del Mar is West of Torrox so the sea will be on your left. The place you have to go to for the NIE is about 50 - 100 metres after Supersol which is on the left hand side.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*sorry*

so sorry you did tell me about aldi, got that much going on in my head, dont know if im coming or going at the moment, in fact who am I anyway, I dont know lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carolleb said:


> Please can anyone help with this, I will be living on the torrox beach club, now I will have to use the bus service to get to nerja or torre del mar where I have to go for my Nie, while this is a simple task to some, as a new person living there its not so simple. I dont even know which way to go, or what side of the road to stand on and how far it is to torre del mar. Also how far to the aldi is it from there.
> 
> if anyone can help it will be one less thing I have to worry about.
> 
> ...


To find bus stops go to Google Earth (free download) and select in the left hand pane the transport option that shows bus stops. Go also to Street view and you can follow your route and even see where various shops are.

I have used that to good effect when there have been young people from the village going to UK for language and other classes, to show them where their accommodation is, the house/bulding, where the busstops are and what to look for when they are approaching the stop where they will have to alight.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And it works. Bus stop right outside the entrance to your urbanisation Carolle!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I will check it out thank you, I have windows 8 and for some reason google earth seems out of reach, but get google maps maybe that will do the same, will have a look anyway, thank you very much.

regards carolle


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Hurrah thank you lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

google earth is full compatible with Windows 8. Make sure you are using version 6.2.2 and not the Beta version 7


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> google earth is full compatible with Windows 8. Make sure you are using version 6.2.2 and not the Beta version 7


I will not be held to ransom by MS every time they want some more dosh so I'm still with XP. Yes, I know, I could always switch to Ubuntu or..., but since most of the world uses MS stuff, I need to have compatibilty . For pdfs I use Open Office to convert MS Docs.

Re: Google Earth, my version is dated 24th March 2013 and it works fine.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried, I find it weird that its not compatible with windows 8 but it isnt, tried google maps but cant find them using that, not to worry. will find them once I get there. thanks anyway for that.

carolle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

According to Google they are fully compatible with W8


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*ok*

I will go and look again but it doesnt give w8 as an option, be back shortly


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*help*

Took ages but had to install it on google chrome, I finally got it, but no idea how to use it, or what to put in the search box to find what I want.

carolle.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, I finally installed google earth, you said to go to transport options, in the left pane, i cant see that and have looked and looked till Im going cross eyed looking any tips as Im new to google earth


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, In the left hand pane is a tab called layers. If that is open, there should be a drop down menu and the final item is 'more'. Click on that and you will see transportation. Click on that and you will see buses, highlight that box and bus stops will appear.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*google*

Ok thanks jerry will give that a go and see how I get on with it, thanks very much

regards carolle.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

jerry, I did it, only one problem dont know what the bus stop signs look like but at least I got on the main road loll, thanks for your explanation, its really good isnt it, this google earth. amazing stuff.

Still I presume the money isnt there yet, god I hope its soon, but really can only count it from tuesday as last week it was a waste of time sending it on the thursday. 

regards carolle


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can always check with your bank as they should know if has been received in the agents account


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bank*

Im going to go in tomorrow with all the paperwork, and I want some answers too. Im not going to be fobbed off either.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*maybe for nothing*

but really can only count it going from tuesday this week because of the holidays, Im just panicking jerry


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have met Karen at Villasol so I can always pay her a visit if needed!! The automated banking system, as far as I know, and my wife was in finance, doesn't get affected by bank holidays. Is the agent still saying they haven't received it?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*karen*

sent me email yesterday saying still had not recieved it, cant afford to pay it again jerry, 500 euros I sent


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Your bank should know if it was received. I did mention Villasol to you in a PM!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*yes*

you did yes, I remember, I sent the money on thursday last week, my bank told me the holidays affected it, so did karen, now Im concerned.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*phone*

jerry is it too late to call her, not sure what time they close.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carolleb said:


> you did yes, I remember, I sent the money on thursday last week, my bank told me the holidays affected it, so did karen, now Im concerned.


From the UK it normally takes five *working *days, depending on which banks and whether they have direct cash movement with the relevant bank in Spain. From UK it won't have got anywhere on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday so starting Tuesday, you might be lucky and have it on Friday but more likely next Monday.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

am I panicking for nothing then, cant help it really but thank you for that, this is so stressful waiting for it to go in, think I will still go into my bank tomorrow though. Im a worry guts thats all. and thanks for your reply

carolle.


----------

